# Need roundover bit with 1/4" OD bearing



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I have several or more 1/8" radius round-over bits. Most have a 3/8" diameter bearing. An example is the Whiteside 2005C that comes with a 1/2" OD bearing (B3). 
Roundover & Beading Bit, 1/8 Radius, 1/2 Shank, Whiteside 2005C

Although Whiteside sells a B1A ball bearing at 1/4" OD, it would be undersized to the carbide of the 2005C.

Does anyone know of a 1/8" radius round-over, preferably in 1/2" shank, that has a 1/4" OD bearing? I like Whiteside and Amana, but will consider others.

Steve.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would call MLCS, their 1/4 inch shank 1/8" might have a small bearing.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MLCS shows a 1/4" OD bearing on their site

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html?zoom_highlight=bearings

But they don't say which bit it would fit but their 1/8" RO bit has an OD of 3/4" so I'd guess that the bearing is 1/2" (1/2 + (2 x 1/8). If you need the bearing to be 1/4", would one of the bits with an integral brass bearing work for you? Infinity Tools has a 1/8"O bit with a brass pilot - and I'd guess that the brass is 3/16" OD from the dimensions - but it only comes in 1/4" shank.

https://www.infinitytools.com/brass-pilot-router-bits-4782


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here ya go...

Freud Tools | 1/8" Radius Rounding Over Bit


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> here ya go...
> 
> Freud Tools | 1/8" Radius Rounding Over Bit


It has 1/2" diameter bearing. I need 1/4" bearing diameter.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

tomp913 said:


> If you need the bearing to be 1/4", would one of the bits with an integral brass bearing work for you? Infinity Tools has a 1/8"O bit with a brass pilot - and I'd guess that the brass is 3/16" OD from the dimensions - but it only comes in 1/4" shank.


I have a couple of those, but they seem fragile for any hard work. As an intermediate method it may work.

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

tomp913 said:


> https://www.infinitytools.com/brass-pilot-router-bits-4782


How is the OEM "OUT OF STOCK - Expected On: 12/08/2017" on *all* of them? If nothing else comes up then maybe that is the way to go for now.
Steve.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve 
Can’t you buy just the bearing rockler and lots Companies sell them 
The first bearing on this site has a 1/4OD
https://woodworker.com/1-4-router-b...MItNuvm5qA1wIVg5R-Ch2TVgLJEAQYAiABEgIa8fD_BwE


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> It has 1/2" diameter bearing. I need 1/4" bearing diameter.


so change the bearing...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SteveMI said:


> I have a couple of those, but they seem fragile for any hard work. As an intermediate method it may work.
> 
> Steve.


they're not...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Not knowing what the OP plans to do with the bit................. The problem with just changing the bearing is that the OD of the cutter at the bearing also needs to be considered - look at the photos of the bits, admittedly generic, but they all show the bottom of the radius in line with the OD of the bearing (and I guess that's a given if you want a true roundover - the bit and bearing have to be the same diameter). Putting a smaller bearing on a bit like that will give a beading profile at the bottom of the part.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's a 1/8" RO bit with 5/16" dia bearing - but 1/4" shank. With that small of a cutter, a 1/2" shank is not really necessary IMO. Miniature Round Over Router Bits | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Anything here help? (Lee Valley)
Router Bit Ball Bearings - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> Not knowing what the OP plans to do with the bit................. The problem with just changing the bearing is that the OD of the cutter at the bearing also needs to be considered - look at the photos of the bits, admittedly generic, but they all show the bottom of the radius in line with the OD of the bearing (and I guess that's a given if you want a true roundover - the bit and bearing have to be the same diameter). Putting a smaller bearing on a bit like that will give a beading profile at the bottom of the part.


this what the OP will get or a variation here of....

.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I know MLCS is a 4 letter word to some here, but they have brass piloted roundover bits with 3/16 inch dimaeter pilots.https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_brass.html


----------



## Bro Jabez (Oct 21, 2017)

hi Steve have you checked on bangood? they sell some great stuffs at good rates.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve what are you trying to do that you need an odd round over bit? Maybe something else would work if we knew.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

```

```



MEBCWD said:


> Steve what are you trying to do that you need an odd round over bit? Maybe something else would work if we knew.


I'm making some puzzles on my CNC, but this could also be an issue with a template rounting that had square inside corners also. The inside corners are 1/8" radius from a 1/4" diameter router bit. I want to get a smooth round-over on that corner. So, any bearing larger than 1/4" diameter ends up with a mismatch in the corner showing un-rounded edge. 

I tried a couple of the brass tipped bits last night and the result is good. This would have to be a secondary rounting since there is a lot of other round-over to do and would be best with the 1/2" shank round-over.

Steve.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Why are you not using dog bone fillet in your cnc to compensate for square corners ?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Why are you not using dog bone fillet in your cnc to compensate for square corners ?


I don't like the look of the dog bone fillets in these. Actually the CAM is from V-Carve Pro.
Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Why are you not using dog bone fillet in your cnc to compensate for square corners ?


The puzzles work just fine without the dog bone fillets, no need to compensate. 

BTW - anyone interested can get the files from ShopBot website.

Steve.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Steve, if you are using the CNC to make these parts take a look at this site. I use these in my CNC for rounding over the edges of letters I cut out of Premium MDF.

https://www.toolstoday.com/p-6208-p...riteo&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Retargeting


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

subtleaccents said:


> Steve, if you are using the CNC to make these parts take a look at this site. I use these in my CNC for rounding over the edges of letters I cut out of Premium MDF.
> 
> https://www.toolstoday.com/p-6208-p...riteo&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=Retargeting


This is what I would use. Use a profile toolpath and profile ON the vector. If the point cutting round over has a flat tip then offset it slightly to compensate.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> This is what I would use. Use a profile toolpath and profile ON the vector. If the point cutting round over has a flat tip then offset it slightly to compensate.


I have those and when it is only one side of a larger item then I use it. Being two sided and requiring a tool change it isn't what I want to do. A full size round-over for all edges and then the brass tip bit for the inside corners are what I am going to do. 

Steve.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Steve, I think I have a solution to your router bit problem. This is based on what I interpret from your description.

If you are cutting your parts on the CNC and can use the CNC type round over bit to apply the round over to the first cut side then the solution would be to take a scrap piece of 3/4" thick stock and rout the pattern into it BUT in the inverted position. Cut the shape pocket approx 1/16" deeper than the part height above the top side radius. Then use that cut pattern as the outline to use the CNC round over bit to cut the round over on the second side. A small piece of double sided tape should hold the part in place so long as the pocket is cut to a snug enough tolerance to the part shape yet install/remove without issue.

I have used this process myself using vacuum to hold the part steady, but my parts were non porous so there was no vacuum loss. Wood won't give the same stability for vacuum but the double sided tape does work well. Sorry I didn't think of this earlier.

Let me know what you think of this idea.

JT


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

subtleaccents said:


> If you are cutting your parts on the CNC and can use the CNC type round over bit to apply the round over to the first cut side then the solution would be to take a scrap piece of 3/4" thick stock and rout the pattern into it BUT in the inverted position. Cut the shape pocket approx 1/16" deeper than the part height above the top side radius. Then use that cut pattern as the outline to use the CNC round over bit to cut the round over on the second side. A small piece of double sided tape should hold the part in place so long as the pocket is cut to a snug enough tolerance to the part shape yet install/remove without issue.


I will think about it. Flipping it and cutting the reverse side would probably take longer than the secondary 5 minute table routing of each. It would give a cleaner final appearance. Of course, the burn bucket may get some while I tune it in.

Steve.


----------

